# MPD5 VPN and up-down scripts



## riselost (May 14, 2020)

Hi ppl.

I have  mpd5-5.8_10                    Multi-link PPP daemon based on netgraph(4)
FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p3 GENERIC  amd64

Previously, it had such scripts:

```
set iface up-script
set iface down-script
```
It was possible to run any script when a user connected. Now this option is not in the config. 
Is there any way to add such an opportunity?
My goal is to inform the administrator about the connection by mail.


----------



## riselost (May 15, 2020)

The problem was the placement of the rows. After posting them after... 

```
create bundle template B
        set iface up-script /usr/local/etc/mpd5/up
        set iface down-script /usr/local/etc/mpd5/down
```
 everything worked.


----------



## Lamia (May 15, 2020)

It is less secure when compared to OpenVPN, wireguard and  a few others.


----------



## riselost (May 17, 2020)

I use it only for a few people, the port is open only with certain IPs, that's why mpd5 works quite well.


----------

